

The Tyranny of Happiness - koningrobot
http://goindependent.blogspot.com/2008/05/guest-column-on-happiness.html

======
koningrobot
Many HN readers are chasing happiness through entrepreneuring. I thought this
piece was relevant because it investigates the nature of happiness. The idea
is that happiness is merely relief from things that make us unhappy. That is,
there is nothing that makes us happy, there are only things that make us
unhappy.

My view on this subject is that you can be happy by distracting yourself from
the things that make you unhappy. I find being in The Zone (that place where
you go when you concentrate on something and forget about everything else) to
be a great example of such distraction. Unfortunately, it is difficult to get
into and stay in The Zone.

